# How to strip?



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a block home here thats got some paint chipping off of the walls and I need a safe method to strip all of the paint off of these walls. I have tried to use a angle grinder with a wire wheel to strip some off in the shower but it mostly burned up the brush head.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

How many square feet of wall do you have?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

There are tons of strippers out there you could use. As long as you ventilate, you're good. Works in 20-30 minutes. What kind of paint is on the walls?


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

\peel away from sherwin williams would work


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

*No Idea*

I have no clue what this place is painted with I know theres at least two coats of paint and has some sort of filler type material that turns into a powder when its hit with a hammer. I am looking for something that I can strip these walls down with that I can use with out having to rent a hotel room for the night. The place is roughly 2,000 square and needs either tile in the bathroom shower or a really really good water proof paint thats anti slip due to the senior in the house.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I would use something like peel away or citrus strip, the citrus stuff won't work as well though.

I just can't imagine brushing on a chemical stripper to 2000 square feet of wall space... It would be a major pain because of all the precautions you would have to take. 

Put a fan back wards in the window and close the door and the room should be OK in a few hours. Wear heavy duty gloves and a good particulate respirator.

If you have a HVLP sprayer, like a CS9100 it will spray a gel stripper. That's what I would do.

The stuff crumbling out is probably some kind of "lightweight spackle compound."


----------



## perfecto (Jun 2, 2007)

For 2000 sq.ft ever consider media blasting?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Wow!
Sounds like you grabbed a tiger by the tail!!!
I sure hope you didn't bid the job.

Are you aware of infrared heat lamps for stripping paint?
2 or three of those, working them in a cycle could work.
Use big box fan in window exhausting outwards...

Whew! I dunno about media blasting indoors, 
but it would probably be wise, if only to clean up the block
after using hot lights and scraping.

Has Perfecto done inside stuff in occupied homes?
r


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Dog, a member named Johnleeke has posted in a thread here about a process he is working on...

Search for his user name and posts, or, steam strip.

You may find it interesting..
r


----------



## Travis (Dec 14, 2007)

I know this is paint talk, but as a less stressfull alternative, you could scrape it, seal it with an oil primer or something strong, and skim it with drywall mud.

Stripping that would kill you.

I could be wrong....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

blackdoggie said:


> I am looking for something that I can strip these walls down with that I can use with out having to rent a hotel room for the night.


Try this http://www.ibacktonature.com/Pages/multistrip-PD.html :thumbup:


----------



## GreenGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

*Infrared Paint Removers*

Of the 3 Infrared Paint removers on the market, only one is UL listed, the Speedheater. It works at low 400 F and doesn't vaporize the lead in old paint. As with any lead-paint removal, you should follow leadsafe work practices.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is there massive failure? Sounds like a huge project if stripping. Forget renting hotel for night, you might need the monthly rate. 
You could probably install furring strips and hang / tape & paint drywall faster than stripping.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:whistling2: Guys that was back in 2007.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

OP died of asphyxiation attempting to DIY his 2k s ft whole house strip. Mods please sticky so others can learn from this senseless tragedy. Always hire a pro.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :whistling2: Guys that was back in 2007.


I guess Green girl was looking up old threads to plug her speed heater with. Well done.


----------

